# Winston-Salem Rides



## TrekNC

I am looking for a good route (35-50 miles) starting from Buena Vista. Hopefully, I'll be riding in W-S early Sunday morning so traffic shouldn't be a problem. I don't know the area very well so the more detail the better. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## wchinchen

*Great place to ride*

Just having moved here for school, I love Winston-Salem for its cycling. You can head towards Lewisville by starting on the intersection of 1st St and Hawthorne. Take First St. to the five point intersection (away from downtown). At the five point intersection, go straight onto Country Club Rd. 500 feet after the intersection of Country Club Rd and Peacehaven is the bikeshop Paceline bicycles (you can go in and ask them more about other routes, nice folks too). Keep on going on Country Club Rd until you hit Lewisville (intersection of Country Club Rd. and Shallowford). Now you have lots of options. On Sunday, there is a club ride I believe that rolls out at 8PM. Very nice and friendly crowd that will be more than willing to welcome you to ride with them (you might have to check the schedule by calling Paceline Bicycles). They meet at the Oaks Shopping Center, a white shopping center on the right hand side by the intersection of Shallowford and Country Club. Personally, I make a right hand turn on Shallowford and explore the areas around there for an out and back loop. 

Another option is to bike to Pilot Mountain, about a 60 mile ride with a nice 2 mile climb. That gets complicated direction wise, but Paceline or any other bike shop (Ken's) can probably give you a map/directions, or you can get a book I think called "Rides in Winston-Salem" (a black book). Good luck. 

Wei


----------



## TrekNC

*Thanks Wei - Pilot Mountain*

I called Paceline and spoke with Van. He was very helpful and gave me detailed directions for two routes. 

I think that I may be heading from Buena Vista to Pilot Mountain and back via Reynolda, Doral etc. It will be early so traffic should not be a problem. 

Please share any insights on the Pilot Mountain climb. 

By the way, according to their website the Hearts group leaves at 9:00 which is a little late for me. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## jakerson

As far as Ive been able to tell - Van owns paceline. He seems like a great guy to work with. I ride past your area almost daily but didn't know that it was called Buena Vista...
For a really nice 35 or so mile ride, (depending on how far you are from it, and I'm guessing) you could ride over by the Wake Forest area, take Baux Mountain Road north to NC 65 west, to red bank road south. Red bank road goes back to Baux Mountain road. It is very scenic with moderate hills.

I live about 3/4 mile off Country Club and I ride the attached route 4 or 5 times a week - usually the 12 or the 18 mile loop. Traffic is miserable after 7am on weekdays (I need to get my hiney out the door, like right now) but on weekends it isn't bad at all. There are some convenient stores along the way and there are extra lanes in most places so that cars can give you a wide berth.

If you are riding in the area alot, I'd suggest you get a copy of that book that Wei mentioned "Great Bike Rides in and around Winston Salem" Ken (of Kens Bike Shop) is one of the co-authors... but I bought my copy at Paceline. The baux mountain road loop is in it... lots of other good rides too.

Have fun. Take care,


----------



## wchinchen

*Pilot Mountain*

About Pilot Mountain, I believe it is 2 miles of 10% average grade climbing. There is one section (about 20-30 feet worth of 12-15% grade) midway into the climb. As for which cassette to use, that is going to depend on your fitness, and after your first climb there, you will be able to tell  (Personally, I would go with either a 25 or 26 as the lowest gear cassette cog in the back.) 

Along the roads around Pilot Mountain you will see red and yellow arrows with a 3MM marking. If you follow those arrows, that will give you an additional 67 mile loop around the area; tackling Pilot Mountain, Saurtown Mountain, and Hanging Rock. Saurtown and Hanging Rock are longer climbs, but not as steep compared to Pilot. Definitely a fun ride, and to keep the ride at 67 miles, you can drive on 52 and park in a gas station at the Pinnacle Exit. 

As for drinks/foods, there are gas stations in the city of King, so you can refuel there. There are also small gas stations along the route towards Pilot Mountain, but they might not open early on Sundays. Thus, just in case, I would pack two 28 ounce bottles and some energy bars (if you have a camelpack, even the better). 

Another suggestion, if you start on the intersection of 1st St and Hawthorne, take Hawthorne towards the hospital and keep on going until you hit Ebert. Make a left on Ebert away from Winston-Salem, and keep on going.......you are going to go past Silas Creek and residential neighborhoods. After awhile, you are going to hit another intersection with a gas station on the left hand side (refuel there), and keep on going on Ebert. For about 2-3 miles further, there is going to be a radiotower (one of those red/white high towers) on your left hand side. Also on the road is a big yellow arrow telling you to make a right hand turn onto the road right beside the radiotower. Along the roads are going to be past ride route arrow markers (these are huge, and you can't miss them). The arrows along the road will take you to a very nice park (with golf courses, horse farms, and tons of other stuff, and I am blanking on its name). If you go into the park and explore, then go back the same way that you came from, it should be a 30-35 mile ride. 

Let me know if you have any other questions. Also, I just noticed I said the group ride was at 8:00PM, but I meant AM, but you did say they now meet at 9:00 AM, so.......I just didn't want you to think some folks ride that late at night  

Wei


----------



## metropolis

All the rides suggested are great. Pilot mt. is tough, it's not really the kind of climb you can do easy. Just riding it at all is tough. 
Ask Van to tell you some "Mill loops" that take you by the old mill and lake near Lewisville. Beautiful scenery and gentle climbs.
For some other variety, you can take Stratford Rd./158 from Winston towards Clemmons. Just before Clemmons, take a left on Hampton road, this flat road goes thru the country and goes into Davidson County. I live near the end of it. It leads to some nice rides along the Yadkin river. Because the river can only be crossed at a few points, (Shalloford, Hwy 64, and a couple others) the communities are isolated and traffic is sparse.

There is a nice bike shop in Clemmons too.


----------

